# When things don't go to plan... - Day 28 update



## George Farmer (4 Nov 2015)

Hi all,

I thought I'd share this video with you all after some of the comments I've received asking "how do you do it?" etc. 

I'm by no means a perfect plant grower! I have issues with my aquascapes and plants as much as the next man.  

Perseverance and patience are usually all it takes to succeed. And good CO2! lol

Check it out...


----------



## parotet (4 Nov 2015)

Excellent!!! That's the kind of videos I like and the ones that are really helpful for progressing in the art of growing aquatic plants. These 4 minutes do have more useful information than most of the videos I've seen on YouTube. I love to see great aquascapers doing normal things, such as talking about their growth problems, doing their weekly maintenance, trimming, changing a filter... very common things but sometimes done in a way that really make the difference, very useful. Congrats George, your video channel is superb!

Jordi


----------



## George Farmer (4 Nov 2015)

parotet said:


> Excellent!!! That's the kind of videos that I like and the ones that are really helpful for progressing in the art of growing aquatic plants. These 4 minutes do have more useful information than most of the videos I've seen on YouTube. I love to see great aquascapers doing normal things, such as talking about their growth problems, doing their weekly maintenance, trimming... very common things but done in a way that sometimes really make the difference, vey useful.
> Congrats George, your video channel is superb.
> 
> Jordi


Ah, thank you so much for the lovely feedback. That's made my evening.


----------



## alto (4 Nov 2015)

Well said Jordi 

I've also watched most of George's vids


 ... more than once or twice


----------



## jagillham (4 Nov 2015)

Nice video - done well too. Too many 'shouters and swears' on YouTube with shaky camera work!

Seems like you have an awful lot of flow, the hairgrass was moving 10x as much as mine! Do you run all your tanks like that?

Also, any videos of the tank on the left with the neon/cardinal tetras in? Looks like my cup of tea from the bit I saw!


----------



## Martin in Holland (5 Nov 2015)

I wish more people would make videos informational without the chit chat nonsense you so often see....keep up the good work George.


----------



## Manu (5 Nov 2015)

Great video George, Thanks for sharing this 

Cheers, 
Manu 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## George Farmer (5 Nov 2015)

jagillham said:


> Nice video - done well too. Too many 'shouters and swears' on YouTube with shaky camera work!
> 
> Seems like you have an awful lot of flow, the hairgrass was moving 10x as much as mine! Do you run all your tanks like that?
> 
> Also, any videos of the tank on the left with the neon/cardinal tetras in? Looks like my cup of tea from the bit I saw!


Thank you. 

The filter isn't really that powerful on this tank but like you have seen, the circulation is excellent. I think good circulation is essential to promote good CO2 distribution, and therefore plant growth. It should also help minimise the excess accumulation of waste, which will lead to algae.

The bigger tank on the left hasn't had a recent video. It's on the list..  You can see a few older videos of it on my YouTube channel.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (5 Nov 2015)

Hi George, Great Video fantastic info 

Hope the plants recover soon.


----------



## JamieB (5 Nov 2015)

Look forward to move videos as always George, they're excellent and very informative for a newbie like myself. 

I like the videos with Toby and Florence as much as the ones with just yourself, they're totally different styles of videos but equally brilliant.


----------



## aaron.c (12 Nov 2015)

Great video! Good to see that everyone, even the pros, face the same challenges with tanks


----------



## George Farmer (12 Nov 2015)

Thanks guys. I should be able to post an update video on this soon... I've added a load of Anubias and Bucephalendra...


----------



## aaron.c (12 Nov 2015)

Look forward to it! If you are ever up this way I have another tank you can fix 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zozo (16 Nov 2015)

Me too, i s#ck at tying things, I always need an extra pair of hands, to tighten a double knot propperly.. And also glewing doesn't always work as good as expected. But lately i was out of line and only could find an almost 20 year old spool of 0.10 Dynema line in my old fishing tackle box, and i used it. Awfully strong line and in the fishing tackle shop it comes in army green camouflage color. I remembered you need a very special knot to tie it to get to it's full strength because it's to slippery and else it will slide open again if force is put to it.

Now my point is, it works the same when tightening it. You can make a double knot and it is so slippery that even a double knot will still slip tight if you pull both ends.
This makes tying plants to hardware peanust with one pair of hands. And it's dark green and only 0.10 in diameter, perfect for tying plants to hardware and it camouflages perfectly on wood and other hardware, when the growth kicks in, you bearly see it on dark hardware like wood..

Give it a try if you can get your hands on it. You'll be surpised. For me it was the rediscovery of the century..


----------



## George Farmer (18 Nov 2015)

As promised - an update video. 

Best in HD 1080p.


----------



## a.aurel (25 Nov 2015)

I watched all videos of George and I read most of posts on this forum so I feel like I've known him for a long time although we have never seen


----------



## Matt Havens (26 Nov 2015)

Hi George. Great two videos. Has really gave me a bit more confidence with my own planted tank. If you get the chance it would be great if you could have a look at my recent posts (60L planted tank). My eleocharis looks like it is struggling.

Again great videos  !!

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
http://www.ukaps.org/forum/index.php?threads/38688/


----------

